# I'm done...



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I'm sure many of you have seen the new forum "Vendor Deals". When this was first presented, I voiced my concerns with the new ownership of RTF. I felt that this was unfair to many who have been long standing sponsors of RTF. I also disagreed that we could no longer show our kennel names (which represents many of our businesses) in our signatures.

I have been a Moderator of RTF for many years and had taken on the majority of the upkeep of the Classified forums. I felt this was another way for me to "give back" to the retriever world and also to help out Chris who I have much respect and admiration. After Chris sold RTF, I was made ADMIN. I had hoped to continue to keep RTF going as Chris had worked so hard to do. I don't see that as a possibility any longer. I have loved and have been proud to be a part of RTF, but I no longer look forward to signing in multiple times throughout the day to "work" on RTF.

I have made a request that kennel names still be allowed in signatures without having to get vendor credentials and paying a fee. I was previously told that part would be edited out of the new Vendor Deals rules. I don't know what will happen now since it was kept in the rules.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Vicky, thank you for all your years of work on this site. When I saw the Vendor Forum, I had a bad feeling. And now we lose you. Again, thank you.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

*I'm Done*

Hi Vicky -

And, I also express my thanks/appreciation for all you have accomplished.

Bill Connor


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you Vicky.


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you Vicky. Yet another sad loss.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all you have done Vicky, I support your position and admire what you have done for RTF.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Took the RTF sticker off the back of my truck a while ago.
All the best Vicky!


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you Vicky, you did a wonderful job!


Don


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you Vicky. Thankless job.

The reality of affinity for profit sites. Solution? Pay yearly fees and restrict entry. Keeps the bottom feeders out.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Vicky, you did a good job. 
As new owners essentially buy websites and throw in their revenue generating adds model, having zero interest in what the Sites are actually all about, we the users can still make use of the forum platform but will have to spend effort pushing aside the new intrusions.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Vicky, thank you for all you have done. I have seen the same results in other websites the owners have and wish they had kept there money grubbing hands out. Oh well, sigh!

Jeff G


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry about that Vicky, you were always there for us. 

Time for a New Site as our go-to place.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Vicky, thanks for all you've done. I don't check into RTF very often, maybe a couple times a month, and it used to be every day. Sad to see a valuable resource continuing to slide downhill into just another commercial.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Vickie... that sucks. I think I agree with Marvin. But few people have the vision and know-how that Chris had when he began this site.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Dear Vickie, Thanks so much for all the hard work. You have been unfailingly pleasant and reasonable and you will certainly be missed.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Vickie, joining others in gratitude for all you have done to support RTF and the members. Your time and dedication to all is very appreciated!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you for all you have done to help keep this place the wonderful resource and community that it was for so long.


----------



## lucas (Sep 10, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I'm sure many of you have seen the new forum "Vendor Deals". When this was first presented, I voiced my concerns with the new ownership of RTF. I felt that this was unfair to many who have been long standing sponsors of RTF. I also disagreed that we could no longer show our kennel names (which represents many of our businesses) in our signatures.
> 
> I have been a Moderator of RTF for many years and had taken on the majority of the upkeep of the Classified forums. I felt this was another way for me to "give back" to the retriever world and also to help out Chris who I have much respect and admiration. After Chris sold RTF, I was made ADMIN. I had hoped to continue to keep RTF going as Chris had worked so hard to do. I don't see that as a possibility any longer. I have loved and have been proud to be a part of RTF, but I no longer look forward to signing in multiple times throughout the day to "work" on RTF.
> 
> I have made a request that kennel names still be allowed in signatures without having to get vendor credentials and paying a fee. I was previously told that part would be edited out of the new Vendor Deals rules. I don't know what will happen now since it was kept in the rules.


That makes me sad Vicky. Sad that they are 'doing this' to our great forum, and even more sad that you are giving up on changing them. You certainly tried and we appreciate the effort, and all your years of fine service!
thank you,
Marcia


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for all your support over the years


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Vicky for all your hard work.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Vicky,all good things come to an end.I quit posting awhile ago,not like the old days with Chris.Thank you for all you've done.....probably my last post also...Jim


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Vicky, thank you for keeping up for as long as you did.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I am very sad to see Vicky go, she has been a staple around here for a long time. Even though we have never met in person I consider her a friend.
I have been around here for quite a while. Seen people come and go and you learn who to listen to and who to ignore. With a lot of the recent changes I see a trend happening. People who have been consistent contributors are beginning to leave, and eventually I fear the board will be a place that newbies come, and they will be getting advise from "want to be's". The community we have had is slowing dying and giving way to "modern" forums so people can make more money.
Why can't we have a place to have quality discussions without all the "rules". I suppose because the cost of hosting and maintenance is getting higher and higher. So soon there will be no free forums, either inundated with pop up ads, or fee based. My Veterinary board is fee based and for my use it is well worth it, but for a hobby, I don't think so.

Maybe cause I am getting old, but I am so sad to see the changes in a community that I felt was "just fine", then again, I am not paying the bills.

hope you stick around as a participant Vicky.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Vicky, was fun while it lasted.

Randy


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you Vicki ... like NateB said I hope you will hand in as a participant!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Thank you Vicky for the years of work you put into the site as moderator. Sadly like others I used to visit this site every day, but I check in less frequently now.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Some of us old timers as I was called more than once suffer from RTF good old days syndrome from about 2004-2005, thanks Vicky I think you stuck it out much longer than most of us would have! It was fun for quite a long time but now not so much!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

EdA said:


> Some of us old timers as I was called more than once suffer from RTF good old days syndrome from about 2004-2005, thanks Vicky I think you stuck it out much longer than most of us would have! It was fun for quite a long time but now not so much!


If only you had posted the final chapter of "Honcho" maybe things would have turned out differently! It's all your fault!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you very much for all your efforts here!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Vicki. I hope it wasn't something I said.....


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

when you start your own site let us know so we can find you


----------



## kramerdog (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you Vicky!!


----------



## Dylan Tucker (Aug 10, 2016)

Will be awaiting a new site...Thank you Vicky!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your efforts Vicky! The day this became about making money as opposed to providing a service to the community - it was on it's death bed. I have been involved with other boards that Vertical Scope took over - All the people I know who used to participate in those are pretty much using Facebook now.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

there are tons of FB retriever sites. RTFB could be a new one. \


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

I was very sad when I heard Chris sold the site. Companies don't usually buy something to keep it the same. This site was and still is a great source of information, but it is getting harder to use. 
To Chris and Vicky thank you for all you have done. Best wishes in your future endeavors.


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear both Chris and now you are departing what was a very friendly informative site. 
Add my thanks to you both. You get my accolades for a job well done. 
Best of luck in whatever endeavor you undertake.

Greg Lee


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you Vickie for your support and dedication, I have not been a member for as long as some of the others but I have been a member long enough to see the changes.

Change is often tough, but most often you will get a fair amount of positives with the negatives, thus far I have failed to see any positives, the pop adds are incredibly annoying!


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

You will be missed by all of us. You & Chris did an outstanding job as I generally checked site daily for very useful information. Not as much now,
Thanks for your years of hard work.


----------



## Mallard Mugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Vicki!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

RTF has been an important part of my life for almost 12 years. I haven't been here much at all since the buyout, but now I am bowing out. Thanks to the original RTF, I now have friends I can speak to in person about most training issues and there are enough pages on FB to share news and events. Chris created a great forum and Vicky helped form it into the resource it was. Not saying good-bye. Any of you that wish to stay in touch can look my name up on FB, or if you don't do that, my email is still: [email protected] 
Sad to see it end.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

EdA said:


> Some of us old timers as I was called more than once suffer from RTF good old days syndrome from about 2004-2005, thanks Vicky I think you stuck it out much longer than most of us would have! It was fun for quite a long time but now not so much!


It's kind of like when video killed the radio star. remember that song?


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Vicky, I got a chance to meet Chris while judging in Colorado last fall. Enjoyed visiting RTF, especially when politics got moved to POTUS or whatever. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the time you have donated. This is a resource that I truly enjoyed. Since it was sold it is changing I use to need a daily fix. Now it seems once a week is enough. Thanks again.


----------



## mikehmike (Jan 11, 2017)

I have seen multiple people mention facebook groups for retriever training. Could anyone mention the names of good groups on facebook that I could request to join?


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Vicky, Hate to see you go, You have done a great job as moderator over all these years! My how this place as changed...There are so many people I miss...in 14 years the list is too long! I hope you will still participate some... When I met you and Uncle Jerry in New York many years ago, it felt like family...now like my own family many have moved away or are gone...kind of sad. But sadder yet that those of us that remain on this side of the dirt are leaving the RTF family voluntarily...Please come back once in awhile...Stay well...and Most of all thank You for your hard work and dedication. 
Earlene


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for all your years of hard work and for being a good ambassador. I agree with many that back in the day this was a great, fun place to talk dogs with real dog folks. Hearing first hand accounts of what some truly remarkable dogs were like to live with, let only stand on line with, made this a place worth visiting. Jerry, Uncle Bill, Howard, Ed's Honcho threads... ..the list goes on, but RTF was the catalyst for so many of us to meet in person, as well as share some classic one of a kind posts. A lot of kind and generous acts by RTFers when someone suffered the loss of a dog or family member made everyone feel like family. It's sad that it's hardly even worth looking at anymore.

M


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Sure can't say I blame you but thanks for all you have done.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Joining the others to say thank you Vicky. You have done a great job over the years. Sorry to see this site go down the tubes.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Vicki, thank you for the countless hours you dedicate to keeping guard at RTF. I for one am truly grateful.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

It certainly has changed here, hasn't it..... I am saddened by all this. This used to be my go to place daily... informational and entertaining all at once. 
What was the one, Won't seat on a duck? Too funny. But sad..... Why does this remind me of this song???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I have been a long time mostly lurker. I appreciate all you have done, and miss the days when this was fun, funny no snarky people and a lot of great information.thank you for so much for your dedication and hard work!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Miss Vicki it is sad to see RTF now compared to the good old days......THANK YOU for all your time and effort ....


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

First of all, thanks Vicki for what you have done here. You've done a great job except for the one time you deleted something of mine:razz:, don't even remember what it was.
Next I just want to say some of the posts here make me want to :barf:. Some of the posts here go right along with the "Chewy is going down" doomsday thread. I have not noticed any of the changes Vicki has mentioned or anything else different about RTF. I agree that RTF is not what it used to be but it's not because of whoever it is that has taken over. The owners are not what makes this board it is the people that use it. I have been a member here since 1998 before Chris owned it. Talk about the good ol days! Yes it has evolved, always has and always will. Some for the better some for the worse. There have always been snarky people. Always have been always will be, that's just people for ya. I guess some don't remember Shane in the good ol days or Angie. Both would make people crawl into their shells and never come out. Shane saw the light and got decent, Angie not so much. Again it's the people that make the forum not the owners and that is the change that I have noticed. There are still a lot of good people here, some with a lot of knowledge and some that seek knowledge. To me now there are just too many that think they know everything but really just don't know how much they don't know and aren't willing to listen to those that do know and too many that think their way is the only way.


----------



## RaeganW (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you Vicki. 

There is still a great deal of valuable information in the archives that can be unearthed with clever searching.

Algorithmic regards,


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Vicky,

Thanks for all you have done to keep things going on RTF. You helped Chris make this a place for many to voice opinions and for those of us who were needing training/dog advice to obtain it from more knowledgeable people. 

I don't frequent the forum as much as I used to, before it was sold. I understand why Chris did it. Thank-you for letting us know your position at this time. Your service has been appreciated by many.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Help me out here.
I have not seen anything that would cause me to visit this site any less due to new ownership. In fact if I wasn't told it changed hands I wouldnt know it. I know Chris personally and he is a FIRST CLASS DUDE, and Vicki too except that she is not a dude. I come here a lot less than I used to but it aint because of the change of hands.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Well, Steve....a couple of things that I have received numerous complaints: pop up ads being the one thing that is complained the most about.

Another thing that is happening is the new Vendor Deals. With the guidelines as they are currently stated, you will have to remove your kennel URL from your signature. That is unless you want to buy credentials to continue using it. No one will be allowed to use their kennel names, business names or any URLs linking to their websites without purchasing credentials.

I am still working on having that changed and from an email I received yesterday, it looks like it may happen. I was told that the rules for signatures had been amended, but I have pointed out that this has not occurred. I am hopeful that I have finally made some leeway for this change and it may happen. We'll see....


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Well, Steve....a couple of things that I have received numerous complaints: pop up ads being the one thing that is complained the most about.
> 
> Another thing that is happening is the new Vendor Deals. With the guidelines as they are currently stated, you will have to remove your kennel URL from your signature. That is unless you want to buy credentials to continue using it. No one will be allowed to use their kennel names, business names or any URLs linking to their websites without purchasing credentials.
> 
> I am still working on having that changed and from an email I received yesterday, it looks like it may happen. I was told that the rules for signatures had been amended, but I have pointed out that this has not occurred. I am hopeful that I have finally made some leeway for this change and it may happen. We'll see....





Thanks for your response and all that you continue to do. If it weren't for this thread I would know nothing about loosing my website in the signature line and to be honest really wouldn't care. None of my business comes from it. I have not seen any pop up ads either. Was just wondering what all the hoopla was about.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

When first reading the “flow” of this thread, I fully understood the emotions involved. I am almost 77 years old (few more weeks)
and have recently noticed a huge shift in the use of tact and tolerance (everywhere). This has resulted (in my opinion) of having way too many individuals defending most of what they do or believe. This social phenomenon is clearly demonstrated on one of RTF’s “sub forums” and more so across the nation. It is simply not healthy. One must be cognizant of the importance of not being consumed by negative energy. Often times the best solution is to develop “thicker skin”. If this were true many of us would find it difficult to just move.

Fortunately, there is a somewhat useful strategy of coping with the mounting tide. It requires being concerned with only those
things you can actually change. If there is no potential for meaningful input, the wise choice is to simply “let go” and spend your energy on those things that you actually have control over. Maintaining mental health requires a continuous pro-active effort. I waste zero time “fessing” over things I have no control over…..except maybe with Pounce. 

When obsessed it is simple to find situations where someone is wrong. To repeat….most of the time it is best to just not get
involved and in many cases the real answers were not what they are looking for. Being able to handle the truth is a gift.
Unfortunately, there are times when it is best to just simply walk away…..if you can find the emotional space to do so. 

If this seems like a lecture…...it is. Old teachers never die…….they just compose another lecture.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

KwickLabs said:


> When first reading the “flow” of this thread, I fully understood the emotions involved. I am almost 77 years old (few more weeks)
> and have recently noticed a huge shift in the use of tact and tolerance (everywhere). This has resulted (in my opinion) of having
> way too many individuals defending most of what they do or believe. This social phenomenon is clearly demonstrated on one of
> RTF’s “sub forums” and more so across the nation. It is simply not healthy. One must be cognizant of the importance of not being
> ...


YES!!!! I read and re read this. Great, powerful words....thank you!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

road kill said:


> Took the RTF sticker off the back of my truck a while ago.
> All the best Vicky!











I am at the Lincoln Trail Trial in Paducah. Here’s what the sticker looked like. 

Danny May’s truck has one on the back of Waylon’s truck too.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Here we are 3 years later. I'm still the ADMIN and still care very much about RTF and the vision which Chris had for RTF when he owned the site.

I have found the new site owner is willing to work with our requests mostly. It may take a little time to see the adjustments since RTF is only one of many sites they own. But, at least they are receptive to my requests and try to help out when needed.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Vicky- you have been such an integral and part of this forum for so many years. Thank you's are never enough for the job you've done here. Hope to see you around here down the road.
Juli


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I'm sure many of you have seen the new forum "Vendor Deals". When this was first presented, I voiced my concerns with the new ownership of RTF. I felt that this was unfair to many who have been long standing sponsors of RTF. I also disagreed that we could no longer show our kennel names (which represents many of our businesses) in our signatures.
> 
> I have been a Moderator of RTF for many years and had taken on the majority of the upkeep of the Classified forums. I felt this was another way for me to "give back" to the retriever world and also to help out Chris who I have much respect and admiration. After Chris sold RTF, I was made ADMIN. I had hoped to continue to keep RTF going as Chris had worked so hard to do. I don't see that as a possibility any longer. I have loved and have been proud to be a part of RTF, but I no longer look forward to signing in multiple times throughout the day to "work" on RTF.
> 
> I have made a request that kennel names still be allowed in signatures without having to get vendor credentials and paying a fee. I was previously told that part would be edited out of the new Vendor Deals rules. I don't know what will happen now since it was kept in the rules.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

The above is why I need to find the edit and delete buttons. I didn't notice the date of your first post, Vicky. In any event, now that I am over the initial shock and disappointment, I'm so happy you're still here.


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

Well hot damn! I read this entire thread thinking that lovely lady was gone. LOL. Glad you are still here, Vicky


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry guys,

I was at a field trial and was playing a little guitar in the hotel room and trying to figure out how to use the new software from an iPhone. I didn't think things through and didn't realize it would bump the whole thread up - making years old information look current.

I phoned Vicky at home yesterday and apologized directly for any agita this may have created for her.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

That's what happens when the grey hairs on the head grow too deep.  .
Hey Chris, come on out west next year and run some trials.
Best to ya'll,
Jeff


----------

